# Very odd tpms situation



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

2009 sel, 2 sets of wheels for summer and winter. Had new tpm sensors installed last year. All 4 worked, though it displayed the wrong tire locations( front was shown as rear). Took off wheels for winter and stored in garage. Winters worked right away with no issue and show correct tire location psi. Took off winters and put summers back on, now none of the sensors read any psi and light constantly lit.

Any thoughts on possible issues other than dead batteries on year old sensors? I am stumped.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Could just be the battery on the sensors. That would be my guess.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

But all 4 at the same time? Odd to me.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a lot of work but put your winter tires back on. If they work you know where the problem is. Just a bunch of labor.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

So, just an update. We have been driving the van with the tpms light since my first post. Last weekend for some reason, light didn't come on and all 4 tires registered their respective pressures. Then a day later, light came on during a drive showing one tire was not reading but other 3 were. All 4 tires have same pressure and same tpms modules that were installed at the same time last summer. 

I am perplexed on how it comes and goes on a whim....


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

Another update. Had the intermittent sensor replaced with a new one. All 4 read, but I still get the CHECK TPMS SYSTEM at every start up and randomly throughout a drive, but no light is on and all 4 read pressures. They do not register the correct wheel location, which boggles my mind....Maybe I will have them take a look at it when they do the ignition recall next week....


----------

